# Open Letter From Shahbaaz Khalsa To Amarinder Singh And Parkash Badal



## drkhalsa (Nov 4, 2005)

*Open letter from Shahbaaz Khalsa to Amarinder Singh and Parkash Badal*​*Sunday 30th October, 2005*
*Panthic Weekly News Bureau*​ 
(KP) - Recently after the debate at the Punjab Vidhan Sabha on the root causes of terrorism in Punjab, officials of the Shahbaaz Khalsa wrote an open letter to the current and previous Punjab Chief Ministers – Amarinder Singh and Parkash Badal. Where both these personalities held Sikh freedom fighters responsible for being the root cause of terrorism in Punjab, Shahbaaz Khalsa had another story to tell.

In this publication of Panthic Weekly, we present to you the main points of the open letter by Shahbaaz Khalsa along with the original letter addressed to Amarinder Singh and Parkash Badal. A Link to the original letter can be found at the bottom of this page. 








Former Punjab Chief Minister - Parkash Badal Current Punjab Chief Minister - Amarinder Singh
Both parties – the Congress and the Akali Dal took the blame for promoting terrorism off themselves by pointing their fingers at a third party–the Sikh Militants-saying they were responsible for terrorizing the state. But how can this accusation be considered correct when the stance of the third party is not even considered in the debate? The Sikh Nation still respects those Sikh militants as their freedom fighters. 

When talking about terrorism, India’s ancient history should also be considered. The root causes could easily be found within the history of the 'country'. Just as how Bibi Rajinder Bhathal opened the debate by mentioning the history of AryaVarat, we too will begin our letter here. The actual cause of the trouble actually lies within the history itself.
Why don’t we shed some light on the heroes of Indian history so you too can also identify the actual terrorists?
1. *Raam Chander Ji*: - Historical scriptures refer to this personality as the Maryada Purushottam (ideal man), but in reality Ram Chandra Ji could also be considered a very barbaric terrorist. Just by reading the Ramayan, the evil deeds of this person can be identified. The whole fight of Ramayan took place because of Raam Chander. At one time when Ravan’s sister Saroop Nakha approached Raam with a marriage proposal, Raam refused while telling her that he is already married, sending her to Lachman. He lied to her about him being unmarried when he was already married. When she met Lachman, he cut off her nose on Raam Chander’s orders. In response when Ravan abducted Sita, a war broke out which resulted in many lives lost. 
Isn’t cutting the nose of a woman who comes with a marriage proposal an act of terrorism? Why is it that both of you never cared to label this ideal man a terrorist? Would you consider the act of killing the Shudhar saint who worshipped God as an act of friendliness? He forced his wife into ‘Agni Prikhiya’ and yet disowned her when she was pregnant. Would this be considered an act of love? It would take a long time to mention all the acts of Raja Raam Chander Ji. More can easily be found by reading the ‘terrorist’ scripture Tulsi Ramayan.

2. *Hanumaan*: - This person is known for committing many sadistic crimes at a young age. In his youth, he abducted the ‘Suraj Devta’! He was also responsible for destroying the Lanka. It is agreed that Ravan was responsible for abducting Sita, but was the destruction of the whole Lanka as revenge reasonable? Here, its about mass killing.

3. *Krishan Ji*: - Just like Raam, this person is also considered an incarnation of Vishnu. Wasn’t he responsible for having an affair with his aunt Radha? What was the reason behind his acts towards Rukamani and Chandrawal? Gurbani states: ਜੁਜ ਮਹਿ ਜੋਰਿ ਛਲੀ ਚੰਦ੍ਰਾਵਲਿ ਕਾਨ੍‍ ਕ੍ਰਿਸਨੁ ਜਾਦਮੁ ਭਇਆ ॥ (In the Jujar Veda, Kaan Krishna of the Yaadva tribe seduced Chandraavali by force.) He was also responsible for starting the battle of the Mahabharat by deceiving Arjun. This battle would have stopped if he wished but he instead decided to get brothers to fight amongst themselves. He also got Arjun to kill his teacher Dronacharya by getting Yudhister to lie about Asvatthama’s death. To find more on these ‘terrorist’ acts, please refer to the Mahabharat, Sukh Sagar and Gita.

4. *Inder and Brahma Ji*: - I feel ashamed to write about the acts of these fellows. Bibi Rajinder Bhathal referred to the Rig Vedh during the debate. When any person joins in the worship of God, the throne of these personalities gets waved and they send elegant looking women such as Menka and Urvashi to put obstacles in the way of these Bhagats. These are the daring acts of these people. To write the story of Ahilya’s rape is impossible for me. You can read it in the Rig Vedh yourself. On this incident Gurbani states: 
ਗੋਤਮੁ ਤਪਾ ਅਹਿਲਿਆ ਇਸਤ੍ਰੀ ਤਿਸੁ ਦੇਖਿ ਇੰਦ੍ਰੁ ਲੁਭਾਇਆ ॥
gothum thupaa ahiliaa eisuthree this dhaekh eindhru lubhaaeiaa 
Ahalyaa was the wife of Gautam the seer. Seeing her, Indra was enticed.

ਸਹਸ ਸਰੀਰ ਚਿਹਨ ਭਗ ਹੂਏ ਤਾ ਮਨਿ ਪਛੋਤਾਇਆ ॥1॥
sehus sureer chihun bhug hooeae thaa man pushothaaeiaa 
When he received a thousand marks of disgrace on his body, then he felt regret in his mind. ||1||

To read about Brahma Ji, you can refer to the history of Kopal Mochan. It’s your wish where you want to place these two fellows in the list of terrorists. For more examples refer to Shiv Puran Brahm Puran, Rig Vedh and Inder Puran.

Respected Raja Sahib and Badal Sahib, we know very well that it’s not possible for both of you to consider the above mentioned persons as terrorists. But we hope that you aren’t tired yet of hearing the stories of terrorists. Please forgive us, but in our small thinking we have a huge list of those who terrorized India. To mention all of them would not be possible. But before leaving this topic we would like to touch the subject of the terrifying scriptures:

1. *Manu Simriti*: - This great scripture was penned by Brahma Ji’s great son Manu. All of the saloks from this scripture deal with keeping the low caste and women away from their worldly needs. It talks of dishonoring low caste women and how the low caste men and women are impure.

2. *Chanakya Niti*: - Not only does this scripture talk about ruling through separation, it also teaching the theory of ‘Sham, Daam, Dandh, Bhed’. Sham which means to make others agree by using cunning means, dham means to buy support of people, dhandh means that if they still don’t agree, punish them (just like false police encounters). 

These are the terror filled teachings of these scripture. But I doubt that any of you will agree to consider these scriptures as being the cause of terrorism. This is because both of you are believers of Indian politics which arose from the teachings of these scriptures. But let’s move on. Let me remind you that our subject is to discuss “who is the actual terrorist”. We have only shown you the advertisement so far, the whole film is yet to follow.






"Those Buddhists who were left alive after these massacres went to places such as China, Burma, Thailand, Cambodia and Japan to save this great religion. This religion again grew successfully in these countries."
*Historical Terrorism*: - After discussing these scriptures, let us look at Hindu terrorism during the time of Buddhism. Where Buddhism teaches equality among humans, love for humanity, non-violence and enlightenment, the Hindus promote worship of 33 million deities, separation of human kind, Sati tradition, degradation of women and other such things. 

This religion of Buddhism which was becoming widely accepted all throughout the country at the time of Ashok started to look dangerous in the eyes of the Brahmin terrorists. After the death of Ashok, Buddhism was wiped from India by these Brahmins. Not thousands, but hundreds of thousands of Buddhist temples were demolished. Those Buddhists who were left alive after these massacres went to places such as China, Burma, Thailand, Cambodia and Japan to save this great religion. This religion again grew successfully in these countries. If these acts of Brahmins aren’t acts of terrorism, then what are they? Would your Sadan be interesting in opening a debate on the black acts of these terrorists? If such a time ever comes, we will surely attend the debate along with historical scriptures, Buddhist scholars, pro-terrorism Hindu scriptures, and the writings of respected Dr. Bhim Rao Ambedkar and Dalit literature.

Respected leader sahibs, both of you took birth in eminent Sikh families. You must be knowledgeable in Sikh history. We are mentioning some names from it. Our small thinking considers these names terrorists, but what would you consider them as?

1. *Chandu*: - This dirty terrorist became the reason of Guru Arjan Dev Ji’s martyrdom. 

2. *Gangu Brahmin*: - This person’s seed is still present in the Congress Government’s leadership. Where he should have been thankful to the Gurughar, he instead got Guru Gobind Singh Ji’s younger sons bricked alive. 

3. *Hill Kings (Pahari Rajae)*: - These kings always envied Guru Gobind Singh Ji for putting a stop to the caste system by administering Amrit. Those like Bhim Chand and Fateh Shah are included in these kings who uselessly carried out battles with Singhs. These people took oaths in front of cows made out of flour but later went against all the promises that they made.

Where would you line these Brahmin backstabbers in the outfit of terrorists?

*At the time of Maharaja Ranjit Singh*: - These terrorists are responsible for destroying the rule of Maharaja Ranjit Singh. After gaining high ranks in the kingdom of gracious King Dhian Singh, they later backstabbed the Sikhs by getting Kanvar Naunihal Singh, Maharaja Kharak Singh, S. Shaam Singh Ataari, Maharani Jind Kaur, S. Ajit Singh Sandhavlea, S. Lehna Singh and other Sikh Sardars killed. Wouldn’t you consider these people terrorists?

*Time of English rule*: - Nathu Ram Godse has been recognized as a terrorist for killing the ‘peace-loving’ Congress leader Mohandas Ghandi, but when would you consider this person a terrorist?










Babri Masjib being demolished by 'The Terrorists'
*RSS and companion terrorist groups*: - Both of you should know that the group which declared ‘Hindu Hindi Hindustan’ came into existence in 1920. Badal is very close with its political wing – the Bhajpa. This organization’s main goal is to preach “If you wish to live in Hindustan, you must speak in favor of Hinduism.” This group is responsible for creating more than 70 riots in different places from 1947 to 1992. More than 50,000 Muslims have also been killed by this organization. Along with other like minded groups, the RSS demolished the Babri Masjid. In 2002 alone, thousands of Muslims were killed and their daughters were dishonored under the guidance of the RSS leadership. Would you consider organizations such as the RSS, Shiv Sena, Bajrang Dal, and VHP as terrorist organizations? Would you consider their leaders such as Uma Bharti, Sadhvi Retambra, Govindachariya as terrorists? Isn’t the act of distributing Tirshuls in public and threatening minorities a terrorist act?

*Let’s turn towards Punjab now*: - Respected Raja Sahib and Badal Sahib, you have both looked at Sikh militants with the wrong point of view. To help you both gain more knowledge of the Sikh freedom struggle, it’s important that we identify the terrorists of that time as well. Because the Indian Government is responsible for carrying out_ several_ massacres of Punjabis and Sikhs after 1947, it is not possible to discuss all of them here. But let’s look at some of the incidents.

Respected Raja Sahib, the party of which you are a leader, the same party’s Chanakya-minded leader Nehru agreed to the separation of the nation for the sake of his leadership. For Gandhi to disagree with the promises that he made at the time of partition, and for Valab Bhai Patel to issue degrading remarks towards the Sikh community, isn’t that considered intellectual terrorism? Illegal separation of Punjab’s land and water, and creation of Chandigarh as a Union Territory is terrifying.
And respected Badal Sahib, history is a witness to the mass killings of Communists in Punjab which started to take place during your regime. These people were killed in fake encounters. Can you please tell me if this isn’t a terrorist act?







L

et us now look at the events of 1978. During this time you were in power in Punjab and the Central Government was under the control of the BJP. During this time 13 innocent Sikhs were killed by the Nirankaris. What is most absurd is that you gave them permission to carry out their parade on the day of Vaisakhi. After the killing of Sikhs took place, the Nirankari leader Gurbhachan was safely transported out of Punjab and the cases of killing Singhs were sent out of Punjab to be dealt with; where the case file of Gurbhachan was closed, isn’t this considered a terrorist act against the Sikh community? The Nirankaris had their own army and kept weapons openly, isn’t this considered a terrorist act? It was because of your shortcomings that the Sikh youth and Sant Jarnail Singh Bhindrawale had to take up arms to ask for their rights. Anti-Sikh slogans can still be found written on the walls of many towns of Amritsar. Why isn’t it that your Government doesn’t call people like Lakshami Kant Chawla, Baldev Raj Chawla and those like Manchanda terrorists? The result of all the practices that you carried out to make your leadership stable resulted in Operation Blue Star.

In the eyes of both your parties, Sant Jarnail Singh Ji Bhindrawale and Bhai Sukhdev Singh Babbar are considered the most dangerous terrorists, but have your ever thought of why these two are still the most respected in the eyes of the Sikh youth? Captain Sahib, can you give the reasoning behind why Indira Gandhi, your party leader, chose Guru Arjan Dev Ji’s Shaheedi Divas as the day of Operation Blue Star? Wasn’t this act barbaric? Wouldn’t you consider the killings of innocent pilgrims, dishonor of Sikh women as terrorist acts? Before Operation Blue Star was carried out, during the regime of Darbara Sinh, Singhs such as Bhai Kulwant Singh Nagoke, Bhai Gurmeet Singh Dhoorkot, and many other Sikh youth were killed in most horrifying ways. Wouldn’t you consider these acts of the Government terrorist acts?

After the assassination of Indira Gandhi, wouldn’t you consider the decision to hang the innocent Kehar Singh a terrorist act? Whatever happened after the assassination of Indira Gandhi is not hidden from any of you. What are your thoughts about leaders such as Bhagat, Tytler and Lalit Maakam who were responsible for the Delhi riots? Wouldn’t you consider Rajiv Gandhi’s statement in which he said that “after a big tree falls, the Earth shakes” as terror provoking? What about the deaths of thousands of innocent Sikhs in Delhi which followed after this statement was released?







What are your thoughts about those like Ray, Rubero, KPS Gill and others who were responsible for the deaths of Sikhs afterwards? Many pages could be blacked by writing about what happened during the rule of Beant Sinh.

Human rights advocate S. Jaswant Singh Khalra was picked up from his house during the day and later killed by KP Gill and Ajit Sandhu. Isn’t this the limit of Governmental torture? S. Khalra had gathered proofs of 25,000 wrongful killings of Sikhs during the time of Beant Sinh’s Government in Punjab. These proofs were later accepted by the Supreme Court of India. Who knows how many bodies of Sikh Youth were disposed of by throwing them into the rivers of Punjab? Is this the peaceful approach of India?

Today we declare that if all these injustices were carried out against the Sikhs to keep the peace and unity in India, then the land of Five Rivers faces immense danger from the peacekeeping ways of India and for that reason India must be considered a terrorist country.

Let us also look at other states in India. Whatever the Indian forces have done in the states of Kashmir, Nagaland, Assam and Mizoram, isn’t that terrorism? You might have forgotten the signs of teeth bites on the faces of women which were given by your forces, but what happened in Manipur in the Manorma Kaand is fairly recent. Aren’t the Indian forces responsible for carrying out these acts of terrorism?

Oh! We still haven’t mentioned one kind of terrorism. While only a handful of the elite leaders in India are misusing the countries funds, 80% of the population is kept away from their basic needs of life. What kind of patriotism is this? Where so many people in India die because of starvation, leaders of the country live a royal life.

*Conclusion*: - Raja Sahib and Badal Sahib, we do not feel hesitant to say that not only are Indian leaders, Hindu terrorist organizations, political parties, cruel police officers and other forces responsible for terrorism, but also they are the terrorists themselves. So please think again as to who is responsible for terrorism? We give you an open invitation for a debate on who the actual terrorist is. We are ready to conduct any such debate in front of a peace loving organization such as Amnesty International, Human Rights Watch, U.N.O. and peace loving governments anytime. 
----

Recently after this letter was published by the officials of Shahbaaz Khalsa, India-based media issued stories labelling the Shahbaaz Khalsa a terrorist organization. How anyone who is willing to have public debate on this issue can be considered a terrorist organization without any basis is absolutely incredible.

Link to original letter: 
"Atvaadi Kaun"

Panthic Weekly Editors can be reached at editors@panthic.org


----------



## Arvind (Nov 4, 2005)

Dr. Sahib,

I find these kind of articles very disturbing. These are the best things to create disharmony and promote intolerance.

With Regards, Arvind.


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Nov 5, 2005)

Gurfateh

Das has only to say one thing over here that just by suppportionh a non beliver or Nastik Budhist faith writer is suporting something Anti Sikh.

Dasham Granth disapproves Jains and Budhists.

Irony is that instead of misqouting old Indian Heros which are rather universal Heors the writer would have prevented many so called Dalit Sikhs(not to blame Hindu but Turbanned hindus who brought caste in Panth) are en block converting to Budhism more in Doaba regeon.

Anyway we have large numbers os so called Budhists in Ladhakh and Tibbet who follow Gurmat and neo conversion of them is also going to start.


----------



## drkhalsa (Nov 6, 2005)

> Dr. Sahib,
> 
> I find these kind of articles very disturbing. These are the best things to create disharmony and promote intolerance.
> 
> ...


 

Dear Arvind Ji


I agree with you on this point and would not like to adress our community problems by bashing Great Personalities of other faith (Hinduism)
Just found the topic on Panthic weekly so decided to post here 


Jatinder Singh


----------



## Arvind (Nov 7, 2005)

Thanks veer,

We are happy to have you here, and proud of your thinking.

Yes, we will keep this article here, to inform people that Sikhs dont support bashing approach, and we respect human rights deserved to be enjoyed by other faiths as well.

Sincerely, Arvind.


----------



## Archived_member7 (Oct 14, 2008)

Such things are not only disturbing but the base is only abt insulting someone's faith ..which is anti sikhi itself..

I have been a admirer of Banda Bahadur ji and i remember having a debate a couple of years back with a sikh from canada who saw all his actions at fault .

This guy was too 'disturbed' by the fact that Banda ji had raised Samana to dust and this also included the mosques there...

He dint agree to the revenge which was taken for Sahibzade's killings..

Well such people ..cannot understand...they just want to criticize..and if they are true sons of their fathers ..let them write such things agianst islam...they are such cowards ...they wont think to even attempt


----------

